# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  I Got Eggs WOOHOO

## mematrix

:Very Happy:   :COOL!:   :drool 2:  Hey All. I finally foud eggs in my peat. They are N.kothause mafia island tan 02-5s . I also was given about 25 adult N.kilomberoensis minepa tan 00-14s 6 females rest males last sun. I have half in a 5 gal tank and have seen them in the peat bowl. So must be some eggs there haven't checked. I guess my killie keeping jinx has left me. LOL  ::smt116:  \ :Very Happy: /  :Think:   ::smt118:  

Sincerly Curtis

----------


## RonWill

Curtis, sounds like you're on track. Collect the eggs in a week's time, incubate them and check on their development. Do keep us updated on your progress and have fun.

----------

